# Warren Sonne retired NYPD detective



## Tom236 (Mar 17, 2006)

Take a look at Warren's article:
http://www.officer.com/article/article.jsp?siteSection=18&id=32938

Give us a call 781-828-4332 email will be down until Wednesday 11:00 Am


----------

